# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Starting Christmas Dinner

## andynap

Pulled the horseradish from my garden for Christmas dinner- can Christmas be far behind??

 

Boy is it hot!!!!!!!  }:|  }:|

----------


## MIke R

love Horseradish but I cant even begin to think about Christmas Eve and Day dinner yet....

----------


## andynap

I had to pull the horseradish before the soil froze or else I would have lost it. I guess we will be having a whole filet roast for Christmas-   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

I haven't decided yet..

Im thinking Lobster Bisque and a Seafood risotto and baked stuffed haddock  for Christmas Eve....and a standing rib roast, a turkey and Lasagna for Christmas Day..I have to cook for the week on Christmas Day as I have a week long Christmas Tourney and the shops will be slammed as well...we need to just heat up food and eat for the week

----------


## andynap

My problem with a  standing rib roast  is the disparity among the guests as to the doneness of the meat. With a filet I can cut it in half and cook it rare and medium.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I hear ya...my rib roast comes out medium rare...take it or leave it....LOL

last year I did my bacon wrapped filet mignon wrapped around a lobster tail and then sliced like tornadoes of beef......and a bouillibasse

cant repeat.....the inmates will protest...LOL

----------


## andynap

I'll save the Chateaubriand end for the rare people- LOL

----------


## Grey

Andy, what do you do with the horseradish? Make a horseradish cream sauce?

----------


## andynap

Raw horseradish cut into chunks, a little crushed ice and about 1/4 cup of ice water in a blender- blend until smooth. When it reaches the right degree of hot, a little salt and 1 TBS of white vinegar will set it. Then I can use it that way or make a sauce. Grated raw horseradish on a whole filet is nice too- a little crunchy when brown and not hot. Emiril has a nice Christmas filet done this way.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

How long does it keep?  Can you still you something from the fresh horseradish say, next spring or summer?

----------


## Dennis

We are renting a house on the beach in Clearwater, FL for Christmas. Lisa's family is coming over for Christmas dinner and I (we) are cooking.

I'm doing a standing prime rib roast, so my work is easy.

Lisa is doing a green bean casserole and a trio of mini parfaits (Pumpkin, Key Lime, Chocolate Mouse). She did a test run of the GBC and the two of the parfaits last night and they were excellent!

----------


## mcginnis67

This is what we did last year.

Joe

----------


## MIke R

Wendi played with her Pumpkin Cheesecake recipe for Thanksgiving and instead of just cream cheese went with cream cheese, ricotta and Fage plain yogurt, which resulted in what I think was her best pumpkin cheesecake ever...super flavorful and  yet light and airy

so I asked for it again..along with Chestnut/Oatmeal Bars and assorted Christmas  cookies

----------


## andynap

> How long does it keep?  Can you still you something from the fresh horseradish say, next spring or summer?



It has to be covered in a container and refrigerated. It will keep but the more it is uncovered for use it will lose it's potency. It should last until spring.

----------


## Dennis

> This is what we did last year.
> 
> Joe




Yum.

Nice and simple. 

Looks great!

----------


## Dennis

> This is what we did last year.
> 
> Joe




BTW, if I'm feeding 8 and want some leftover, how many lbs or bones should I buy?

----------


## MIke R

I wouldnt get one..I would get two 5/6 ers

----------


## Dennis

I was thinking that. Easier to control the internal temp.

5/6 bones or lbs?

----------


## MIke R

5/6 bones....

----------


## bto

Dennis, did Lisa use a special recipe for the GBC?  Just curious as I am always looking for new ones.  I made one at Thanksgiving too....not the traditional one though.

----------


## Dennis

Bev,

It was a Alton Brown recipe. 

Really good.

----------


## bto

Thanks, Dennis, I'll check it out.

----------


## JEK

dis 1?

Best Ever Green Bean Casserole
Recipe courtesy Alton Brown, 2007

Prep Time:25 minInactive Prep Time: -- Cook Time:45 min
Level:
Easy
Serves:
4 to 6 servings

Ingredients
For the topping:

2 medium onions, thinly sliced
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons panko bread crumbs
1 teaspoon kosher salt
Nonstick cooking spray
For beans and sauce:

2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
1 pound fresh green beans, rinsed, trimmed and halved
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
12 ounces mushrooms, trimmed and cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup chicken broth
1 cup half-and-half
Directions
Preheat the oven to 475 degrees F.

Combine the onions, flour, panko and salt in a large mixing bowl and toss to combine. Coat a sheet pan with nonstick cooking spray and evenly spread the onions on the pan. Place the pan on the middle rack of the oven and bake until golden brown, approximately 30 minutes. Toss the onions 2 to 3 times during cooking. Once done, remove from the oven and set aside until ready to use. Turn the oven down to 400 degrees F.

While the onions are cooking, prepare the beans. Bring a gallon of water and 2 tablespoons of salt to a boil in an 8-quart saucepan. Add the beans and blanch for 5 minutes. Drain in a colander and immediately plunge the beans into a large bowl of ice water to stop the cooking. Drain and set aside.

Melt the butter in a 12-inch cast iron skillet set over medium-high heat. Add the mushrooms, 1 teaspoon salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until the mushrooms begin to give up some of their liquid, approximately 4 to 5 minutes. Add the garlic and nutmeg and continue to cook for another 1 to 2 minutes. Sprinkle the flour over the mixture and stir to combine. Cook for 1 minute. Add the broth and simmer for 1 minute. Decrease the heat to medium-low and add the half-and-half. Cook until the mixture thickens, stirring occasionally, approximately 6 to 8 minutes.

Remove from the heat and stir in 1/4 of the onions and all of the green beans. Top with the remaining onions. Place into the oven and bake until bubbly, approximately 15 minutes. Remove and serve immediately.

----------


## Dennis

You are correct, sir!

----------


## MIke R

> I was thinking that. Easier to control the internal temp.



yep.....especially not knowing the quality of the oven you will be using.....two will be easier...

----------


## bto

I used this one.....it was good, but yours looks better, I think.  

http://www.marthastewart.com/340211/green-bean-casse

----------


## Dennis

Lisa was very confused by the mushrooms giving up some of their liquid...until it happened.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> I was thinking that. Easier to control the internal temp.
> 
> 
> 
> yep.....especially not knowing the quality of the oven you will be using.....two will be easier...




All Viking kitchen.

----------


## MIke R

but of course..its you....LOL

----------


## JEK

> Lisa was very confused by the mushrooms giving up some of their liquid...until it happened.



 I give up my liquids very reluctantly.

----------


## bto

I'm not commenting on that one, lol.

Dennis, the reviews mostly say the onion rings were difficult to make.  I did buy some ready made ones at Whole Foods that were really good, but I'd try the recipe once.

----------


## MIke R

> I give up my liquids very reluctantly.




yeah me too....with the notably exception being at 2 A.M. in the freakin morning

----------


## JEK

I treasure the nights I awake at 7:00 without interruption.

----------


## MIke R

> Dennis, the reviews mostly say the onion rings were difficult to make.  I did buy some ready made ones at Whole Foods that were really good, but I'd try the recipe once.




if it were me I would egg wash the onions before  rolling em in the panko....easier

----------


## MIke R

> I treasure the nights I awake at 7:00 without interruption.



few and far between

----------


## Dennis

> but of course..its you....LOL




Guilty as charged.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by bto
> 
> 
> Dennis, the reviews mostly say the onion rings were difficult to make.  I did buy some ready made ones at Whole Foods that were really good, but I'd try the recipe once.
> 
> 
> 
> if it were me I would egg wash the onions before  rolling em in the panko....easier




It worked fine.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> but of course..its you....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged.



nice ...remind me to never rent one of my ski condos to you...LMAO

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
>  I give up my liquids very reluctantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah me too....with the notably exception being at 2 A.M. in the freakin morning




You have a problem then. Even I don't do that.

----------


## MIke R

> You have a problem then. Even I don't do that.




nah....everything is checked out normal....just a quirk of being "older"..probably doesn't help that I drink coffee at night....and a snifter of something

----------


## andynap

The coffee will do it- stop. When I was having radiation I had to drink 12 oz of water 1 hour before so my bladder was full. I could hold it fine unless I had coffee that morning- fagetaboutit. I thought I would explode on the table. The oncologist told me to stop the coffee.

----------


## JEK

I like a double espresso about 9:30 PM. Stress test. IMHO.

----------


## andynap

That's why you can't sleep thru and are up now

----------


## JEK

Travel day.

----------

